# duralactin question



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm curious about this too. I hope some GRF'ers dogs have had great results on this. Please shre your thoughts on this supplement. Thanks!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

2.5 weeks and he was walking a lot better!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I ran into another dog walker today with a 8 yr old golden and I told him about the Duralactin some 3 weeks ago. Come to find out he started the Duralactin 2 weeks ago and he says he seems a lot peppier. I definitely saw a difference in his dog, more active than I'm used to seeing :dblthumb2 This is a dog that has had 2 ACL surgeries years ago and also needs subcutaneous fluids given daily for a kidney or liver problem, I forget which.

I started Tucker on Duralactin and Glycoflex 3 on Monday. I also started giving him fish oil (sea pet 200) 12 days ago, about 2000mg (combined EPA & DHA) I can say the past 2 days he has had no need for aspirin or Tramadol and hopefully is on a upswing.

Prior to 2 months ago, we would go on our usual 2 mile evening walk. He came up with a limp which I thought was his old shoulder injury. We have been to the vets a couple times since and come to find out he has bad arthritis in his elbows, especially the left one. He had a few bad days 2 weeks ago so we did x-rays of the chest and abdomen to look for nasty things, he checked out beautifully! No enlarged organs or tumors, chest looked great, and EKG was very good too  He was a little rambunctious today and jumped in the van instead of using the ramp I made for him, so he must be feeling better. We will see what the next few weeks bring.

*He will continue to use his ramp whether he likes it or not, he doesn't know whats best for him. I can't believe he turns 13 in June, He's a special guy.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

as a follow up, I had Toby at the chiropractic veterinarian (the guy is a DVM first, then a chiro second) yesterday and he told me to be careful with Duralactin, he's seen "more than one" dog develop allergies to it. 
Just something to be aware of.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

GoldenCamper said:


> *He will continue to use his ramp whether he likes it or not, he doesn't know whats best for him. I can't believe he turns 13 in June, He's a special guy.


They sure do want to jump and do things they shouldn't once they feel better. I hope Tucker stays on an upswing.:

Barb - did the vet tell you what to look for if a dog develops allergies to Duralactin? Copper just has major, major gas so far.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm sorry, he didn't tell me and I didn't think to ask. Since he specifically said allergies (not intolerances) I would assume it would be the normal allergy symptoms of things like ear infections, itching, etc. But that's just an assumption on my part. I don't see him again for 2 months...
This chiro is a holistic DVM and does use a lot of things like duralactin, trameel, and dog gone pain in his practice. But he also uses traditional drugs when it's warranted. So for him to say that, he must have seen it several times or he wouldn't have mentioned it. 



coppers-mom said:


> They sure do want to jump and do things they shouldn't once they feel better. I hope Tucker stays on an upswing.:
> 
> Barb - did the vet tell you what to look for if a dog develops allergies to Duralactin? Copper just has major, major gas so far.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

We are going back in three weeks and I will ask Copper's specialists about it. Maybe they will know.

I hope Toby is feeling well after his chiro visit.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I don't use Duralactin, I think I might have given it to a horse. Isn't it a "milk" based product? Don't know why I am thinking that other than it says "lactin" in it. If it is I can understand the "intolerances" because I have been told mature dogs can develop gastro "issues" (lactose intolerant?) with milk. 

I know I have a Duralactin bucket I use to keep my Missing Link in. I guess I must have used it. Obviously I didn't notice any fabulous results in my horse. 

Ann


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

*(bumped) Just thought I would post a quote here I found while reading another thread. Tucker was only on Duralactin for a short time and I took him off it because he started Doxycycline, and dairy products diminish Doxy's effectiveness. I will start him again on it after he finishes the antibiotic. He is back on aspirin again and doing fair.


To Coppers Mom* 
Quote:
Originally Posted by *coppers-mom*  
_I have an older golden (he's a rescue so age is unknown) who is having problems with his hind legs/hips.

I am pretty sure he hurt his left hind leg this summer and it was just very, very slow to heal. He was checked by two vets and they both said his leg was fine so I just don't agree with them.

He also has spondylosis. This shows up on x-rays so we know he has it (spinal arthritis). Both vets thought his problems stemmed from that and not an injury. I am pretty sure it was both based on the treatment I decided to follow and his results in that area.

Copper cannot take steroids, rimadyl or deramaxx due to his having had two cases of pancreatitis and possibly liver issues. These are unfortunately for us, the drugs of choice for spinal arthritis.

About a month ago (just after christmas), I decided to start giving him massages daily. I use an electric massager and then hand massage and a moist heating pad for a finish. I also started him on glycoflex III and duralactin based on recommendations from forum users who have had good results with these supplements. I just decided the massage couldn't hurt so added that in.

He is doing 80% better now. His walk is much less stiff and he goes up and down hills much better. He still cannot handles stairs (except the 2 or 3 into the back yard) and he cannot get on/off the couch without help, but we took a pretty good hike up the hill/mountain out of our back yard today and he did well and had a great time.

I hope your vet can help you with princess's problems. I think the massage has made the most immediate difference to Copper and am hoping he will get even better as the supplements build up in his system.

There are a number of threads in the senior section that address mobility difficulties in seniors and I found them quite helpful.

Good luck to you and your girl._


Hi!

I just wanted to say thanks for the duralactin recommendation. After trying a lot of RX drugs my vet prescribed (with no results), I tried this product and the legs have stopped shaking completely. 

Thanks for all the help! 

Sincerely, 

Natalie and Princess

Link to original thread: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=72588


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I may have missed it somewhere, but is Duralactin available at pharmacies or is it something prescribed by the vet????


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

No prescription necessary, you may find it at a pharmacy if you ask for Microlactin (same thing) but the pharmacists I spoke to around here said Huh? what's that? I think this stuff should get more attention, not many people know about it.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Jealous1 recommended Duralactin to me and I bought it at Entirelypets.com. It (or somethng) gives Copper major gas, but it sure is worth it to have him feeling so much better.:

When I mentioned it to the vet tech, she said "Oh yeah. That's good stuff." Why had I not been told by them????? Thank goodness for the recommendations I got on here.

I gave 2 - 3 weeks worth to a friend and her GR did not respond to it. She is the only one I know of that didn't improve. It happens pretty quickly too.:


----------

